# Elton John and Bernie Taupin to Score Broadway Musical



## delnor (May 14, 2003)

It was announced at a press conference today that Elton John, the composer of the Broadway musicals Aida and The Lion King and of Billy Elliott, which will open in London next year, is working with his longtime collaborator, lyricist Bernie Taupin, on a new musical titled The Vampire Lestat. The inaugural production of Warner Bros. Theatre Ventures, the show will have a book by Linda Woolverton (Aida, Beauty and the Beast) and will be directed by Robert Jess Roth (Beauty and the Beast). It is planned to open on Broadway in 2005. 

http://ibs.theatermania.com/content/news.cfm?int_news_id=3472


----------



## dvsDave (May 15, 2003)

hmm.. a broadway about a vampire? I bet some theatrical blood supplier somewhere is VERY happy right now!!


----------

